# When will Socal Games start again



## Hugh Jasol (Aug 4, 2020)

Let’s see what the peoples thoughts are on when games are back on in Socal where the best youth soccer was, is, and always will be played in the USA.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 4, 2020)

Why did you choose Nov 10?


----------



## Hugh Jasol (Aug 4, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Why did you choose Nov 10?


Thought that was a reasonable date that for people to contemplate. Was originally thinking Nov 1 and then moved it back but not right up against Thanksgiving.


----------



## Anon9 (Aug 4, 2020)

Good choice. To me it’s Thanksgiving or next year. Either or.


----------



## lafalafa (Aug 4, 2020)

Hugh Jasol said:


> Thought that was a reasonable date that for people to contemplate. Was originally thinking Nov 1 and then moved it back but not right up against Thanksgiving.


Ok so far there hasn't even been a tentative league schedule out that doesn't start before October.   First weekend of October for DSL, CSL, and ECxx so far.

On or after Oct 3rd would be by first guess so before Nov 10 but that may depend on what county.  If play doesn't start in October and is pushed back to Nov I dunno if that's workable?


----------



## surf&donuts (Aug 4, 2020)

California Guidelines just released. https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2020/08/03/california-guidance-youth-sports/
Wondering what the hold up is?


----------



## LB Mom 78 (Aug 4, 2020)

lafalafa said:


> Ok so far there hasn't even been a tentative league schedule out that doesn't start before October.   First weekend of October for DSL, CSL, and ECxx so far.
> 
> On or after Oct 3rd would be by first guess so before Nov 10 but that may depend on what county.  If play doesn't start in October and is pushed back to Nov I dunno if that's workable?


Thanksgiving tournaments will kick things off.


----------



## notintheface (Aug 4, 2020)

I think we're going to find out in a hurry how much power these leagues really have. If SCDSL/Coast/CRL/ECNL/etc really want to go up against the high school season, maybe they could run the season first in December and then through January / February. Maybe. I don't see us getting through the 3 more phases of Cal South's return-to-play guidelines anytime soon though.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 5, 2020)

notintheface said:


> I think we're going to find out in a hurry how much power these leagues really have. If SCDSL/Coast/CRL/ECNL/etc really want to go up against the high school season, maybe they could run the season first in December and then through January / February. Maybe. I don't see us getting through the 3 more phases of Cal South's return-to-play guidelines anytime soon though.


I agree with this. However what I can see at local parks is.....full contact team practice, scrimmages, no social distancing, no masks, parents on sidelines.
The only thing is different.....players/coaches not wearing their club gear - they think people wouldn't recognize who they are


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 5, 2020)

I wanted to take my time on this poll.  I usually get all my predictions right and I don't want to blow this one.  If I was a Doc in soccer I would not take on HS Soccer.  Anyway, I see soccer game before Nov 10th.  Early October is my best guess.


----------



## timbuck (Aug 5, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I agree with this. However what I can see at local parks is.....full contact team practice, scrimmages, no social distancing, no masks, parents on sidelines.
> The only thing is different.....players/coaches not wearing their club gear - they think people wouldn't recognize who they are


The new state rules for youth sports should have included harsh penalties for violating the rules.


----------



## socalkdg (Aug 5, 2020)

timbuck said:


> The new state rules for youth sports should have included harsh penalties for violating the rules.


Where did you see the penalties?


----------



## Footy30 (Aug 5, 2020)

socalkdg said:


> Where did you see the penalties?


@socalkdg  he said should have
@timbuck  A gym owner in LA County did just get in trouble for operating his gym after 4 or 5 warnings that he was in violation of the state orders. I get that your small business is your lifeline but c'mon 4 or 5 warnings???!!! Now dude faces possible jail time.


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 5, 2020)

Footy30 said:


> @socalkdg  he said should have
> @timbuck  A gym owner in LA County did just get in trouble for operating his gym after 4 or 5 warnings that he was in violation of the state orders. I get that your small business is your lifeline but c'mon 4 or 5 warnings???!!! Now dude faces possible jail time.


My local crossfit place was packed yesterday. No place to park anywhere near it. I just happened to pass by. Is gyms open now?


----------



## Dirtnap (Aug 5, 2020)

toucan said:


> Both CSL and the SCDSL have announced a plan to start games on October 3, safety permitting.


Not going to happen if you go buy their phase guidelines.(4-6) weeks per phase. I see December at the earliest IMO


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> My local crossfit place was packed yesterday. No place to park anywhere near it. I just happened to pass by. Is gyms open now?


Don't think so.  Private or a franchise?


----------



## Spectator (Aug 5, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> My local crossfit place was packed yesterday. No place to park anywhere near it. I just happened to pass by. Is gyms open now?


Possible their workout was outdoors?


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 5, 2020)

Spectator said:


> Possible their workout was outdoors?


Not possible, unless they have outdoors inside the building?


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 5, 2020)

The Outlaw said:


> Don't think so.  Private or a franchise?


I believe it's franchise


----------



## thelonggame (Aug 5, 2020)

Hugh Jasol said:


> Let’s see what the peoples thoughts are on when games are back on in Socal where the best youth soccer was, is, and always will be played in the USA.


After there is a vaccine or proven therapy so that people don't die in large numbers every day.


----------



## Mosafie (Aug 5, 2020)

surf&donuts said:


> California Guidelines just released. https://sacramento.cbslocal.com/2020/08/03/california-guidance-youth-sports/
> Wondering what the hold up is?


It specifically says no team competition. Distanced drills only. No games.

I personally dont see any competition, tournaments, or games until spring. Fall sports won't happen in southern California.


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 5, 2020)

I don't see league games happening before November.  But if we're only talking about games/scrimmages, then yes.  Most kids who choose to participate are eager to play an actual game.  Unless your coach is universally disliked, you should have no problem getting a scrimmage or two every week once it's allowed.


----------



## GT45 (Aug 5, 2020)

thelonggame said:


> After there is a vaccine or proven therapy so that people don't die in large numbers every day.


Nah. Full games, tournaments, and even high school soccer are being played in other states.


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (Aug 5, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> I believe it's franchise


I did see a local cross-fit gym busy yestereday morning (north OC).  Sounds like small business owners are taking risk and just opening up.  You can't blame them given that we are now on 5 months.   Hoping those Russians hurry up and release that vaccine by August. LOL


----------



## Soccer Bum 06 (Aug 5, 2020)

I would like to better understand how many states are allowing youth sports to play games and how many are not. Don’t understand how the medical experts can differ so much from state to state on this subject. Can’t understand how states like Texas have been allowing youth sports for awhile now and we get all giddy because our kids can now play in a box.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 5, 2020)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> I would like to better understand how many states are allowing youth sports to play games and how many are not. Don’t understand how the medical experts can differ so much from state to state on this subject. Can’t understand how states like Texas have been allowing youth sports for awhile now and we get all giddy because our kids can now play in a box.


This answer steps into the realm of politics. Without getting into details, the leadership in different states view the risk differently and given states' rights, each state can apply restrictions, or not, as they see fit.


----------



## mlx (Aug 5, 2020)

Soccer Bum 06 said:


> I would like to better understand how many states are allowing youth sports to play games and how many are not. Don’t understand how the medical experts can differ so much from state to state on this subject. Can’t understand how states like Texas have been allowing youth sports for awhile now and we get all giddy because our kids can now play in a box.


The medical experts agree. The difference is either due to a given state being in a different phase of the virus or the state is a trumper, anti-science state.

*BANNED FOR 7 DAYS. *

*DOMINIC*


----------



## dad4 (Aug 5, 2020)

mlx said:


> The medical experts agree. The difference is either due to a given state being in a different phase of the virus or the state is a trumper, anti-science state.


We just got our soccer talk back.  Let's not muck it up by talking about Trump and Newsom.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Aug 5, 2020)

Eagle33 said:


> My local crossfit place was packed yesterday. No place to park anywhere near it. I just happened to pass by. Is gyms open now?


Not sure what county you are located in, but LA County does allow for gym's to remain open if they are able to function physically outside. My wife's gym is cross-fit based  with no outside area. They hold classes in the parking lot. My gym has a pool area and several outside locations. And have done a great job recreating themselves and offering most workouts/equipment typically available.


----------



## mlx (Aug 5, 2020)

toucan said:


> Both CSL and the SCDSL have announced a plan to start games on October 3, safety permitting.


NPL West also is planning to start on October 3rd (they sent an email today). And for what people "in the know" say, ECNL as well.


----------



## kickingandscreaming (Aug 5, 2020)

dad4 said:


> We just got our soccer talk back.  Let's not muck it up by talking about Trump and Newsom.


Who?


----------



## The Outlaw *BANNED* (Aug 5, 2020)

mlx said:


> The medical experts agree. The difference is either due to a given state being in a different phase of the virus or the state is a trumper, anti-science state.


"You want to play soccah?  How dayah you!"  - Greta


----------



## Kicker4Life (Aug 5, 2020)

dad4 said:


> We just got our soccer talk back.  Let's not muck it up by talking about Trump and Newsom.


I’ve already been warned.....


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 5, 2020)

Soccer talk Wednesday.  I heard through the grapevine that this and that and I mean some serious this & that will be going down.  Soccer might have to take a back seat.  I tried hard but my Cup is now half empty and it has a leak at the bottom.  Oh well-


----------



## Eagle33 (Aug 5, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Soccer talk Wednesday.  I heard through the grapevine that this and that and I mean some serious this & that will be going down.  Soccer might have to take a back seat.  I tried hard but my Cup is now half empty and it has a leak at the bottom.  Oh well-


Patch your cup with a duct tape and fill it with Koolaid


----------



## TangoCity (Aug 5, 2020)

April 1, 2021


----------



## Hugh Jasol (Aug 6, 2020)

mlx said:


> The medical experts agree. The difference is either due to a given state being in a different phase of the virus or the state is a trumper, anti-science state.
> 
> *BANNED FOR 7 DAYS.
> 
> DOMINIC*


Thank you for the 7 day ban, Dominic. This is a soccer blog.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 6, 2020)

Hugh Jasol said:


> Thank you for the 7 day ban, Dominic. This is a soccer blog.


7 days is a week to think things over before you hit send   I'm getting exciting for soccer to be played some day.  My dd is so excited and has been waiting patiently, following all the rules so she can play against all the the top goats in socal.


----------



## Hugh Jasol (Aug 6, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> 7 days is a week to think things over before you hit send   I'm getting exciting for soccer to be played some day.  My dd is so excited and has been waiting patiently, following all the rules so she can play against all the the top goats in socal.


Soccer is coming. I know that my little ones are ready to start at soon as they are given the green light.


----------



## Ellejustus (Aug 6, 2020)

Hugh Jasol said:


> Soccer is coming. I know that my little ones are ready to start at soon as they are given the green light.







Let's just not play Red Light Green Light games with the kids with all this confusion.  BTW, I always won that game back in K-3.  Plus, red rover was one of my Favs too.  Plus all the sports we played at recess, especially the great game of soccer.  My middle school PE teacher had a whole season dedicated to coed soccer for 7th and 8th graders.  Mandatory too and everyone played.  Some boys hated the sport so they shagged all the missing shots. Goal post backed up to hill so the boys had to run after the missed shots.  BTW, no one scored on me from what I can remember.  Everyone had to participate and we had something like 8 teams.  Two divisions.  Prizes for 1st and 2nd place.  The whole school would come and watch the finals in all these sports.  We also did flag football coed and coed volleyball.  It was awesome!!!


----------

